# Four nights in mid Oct. Where?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've planned four nights in the van from 14th Oct. Initial thoughts are to go somewhere in the Lake District or the north east. We'd welcome suggestions for those areas or elsewhere within reasonable striking distance of West Yorkshire but a bit further than the Dales, for instance, as we've got enough time to go a bit further.

If the weather is good we'll be happy to explore the area, go for walks etc. If it's not so good perhaps an art gallery or two or a look around a town or city centre.

We're not sure how long we'd manage without hook-up this time of year as we haven't yet got used to the power input / output balance in our 'new' van. We're members of CC, C&CC and BritStops.

So have you any favourite places in the north to recommend?


Chris


----------



## stevo61 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi my wife and i have just come back from Hawkshead in the lake district. some nice walking and 3 pub's in the village


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you can't beat the Lakes

Hopefully a bit of dry weather to really appreciate the autumn colours of the trees and bracken

We are off at the end of this week for a week

Will feed back

aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We like Kendal Camping and Caravanning Club site, and if you are over 55 the age concession rates at that location are good value.

Mike


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Haven sites are cheap off peak,have good touring facilities and have sites in Northumberland and the Lake District.They are usually all singing,dancing sites with pools and entertainment but you don't have to use them.

https://www.haven.com/


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

As you lucky swine already are in one of my favourite places... :evil: 

Why not head up to the north east coast, Whitby , lots of lovely little sites and some bigger ones if you prefer all the creature comforts,

Mick


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

The Grange at hawkshead village lovely site excellent and busses to Ambleside and Coniston.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not give Durham a go nice CC site next to park and ride into the city center and buses to Newcastle and beyond and handy for the Metro Center


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Spent a few nights at Dunstan Hill CCC Northumberland site earlier this year, more castles than you can shake a stick at eg. Alnwick,Bamburgh, Dunstanburgh Howick House and gardens, Cragside House NT well worth a visit, excellent beaches with no one on them. We may be going back at the end of the month.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

You could join us HERENothing organised do your own thing and you can have electric  plenty of places to explore in the area and most places you can get to with the van.

Jacquie


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Just 5 miles across from Dunstan Hill C&CC site at Beadnell Bay across the road to the beach and along with a bus to Seahouses and Bamburgh castle .


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

+1 for Northumberland and the areas mentioned.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

If you can manage without electricity try the aire at Ambleside - cheap enough and if you have a bus pass - free travel all over the place from nearby bustop.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you to all the suggestions on this thread. We're heading north tomorrow and hope to stay in Northumberland.

Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to add, we're now on our third night at Beadnell Bay CC. It's a fab spot. Lovely for dog walks on the beach.

If you want wild camping there are vans parked up outside Seahouses, towards Bamburgh and beyond towards holy Island. 

We've had lovely weather. It's just starting to get cold this evening.

Lesley


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes nice site we only live 50mls away and have only just tried it out in Sept.  
Have you tried the walk down around the large south bay down towards Dunstanburgh Castle  and don't forget to call in to Craster to the smoke house for your Kippers for tea. :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, walked the dog on the sands at Embleton Bay yesterday. 

Overnighted in the car park just before the Holy Island causeway last night. Very peaceful, despite gales. One other van there. It was fascinating to watch everyone waiting for the tide this morning.

In Wooler now and heading for Hadrian's Wall. 

It's years since we've been up this way and it has reminded us just how lovely it all is. Well worth coming up here folks!

Lesley


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Just two more places worth a visit.... Malham Cove and York City if the weather is wet. We used BritStops and stayed outside of a pub. In the morning we caught a bus into the City (so no parking as the van stayed behind the pub) and we discovered that York is an outstanding tourist centre.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

WE ended up staying two nights on the Ambleside aries, enjoyable bike ride to grassmere

And two nights at the NT site at GT Langdale, minutes walk from the climbers bar But be warned a pint costs £3.20 but I suspect that's true every where in the lakes

We walked up Mikledon valley from the campsite, up the left hand path, at the end we struggled through bog, climbing to search the bridge over the wide and very full stream

to no avail, in the end we waded knee deep through the turbulent water, gained the path and squelched our way back

Never the less it is a magnificent low walk for those of us of the age of wisdom

And the bridge fell down five years ago

That will teach us who rely on memory

we had a lovely few days

aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So glad you had a good time Aldra.

We decided on the lakes after all for our trip next week. We're planning on spending 2 nights at Hawkshead and another 2 near Keswick. Our cat feeder has agreed to 5 days now so we'll spend another night somewhere on the way back, possibly a BritStop.

Really want to go to the NE though too, but that might have to wait for next year now. Lincolnshire and Norfolk is also on our list, but probably for Spring or Summer. 

We already have a November trip being planned but that's to fit in with a christening in Dorset and my eye appointment in London, so that'll be Winfrith and Abbey Wood, perhaps with a stopover at the WWT at Slimbridge on the way.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you will have a lovely time

The leaves and bracken had not yet turned that magnificent red gold so maybe you will be lucky and get the weather that will illuminate the glorious Autumn colours

hawks head and Keswick are both delightful

have a lovely time

sandra


----------

